# Where Did You Go To Neck In You Home Town?



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2018)

We had a place called The Grove". It was a picnic area in the daytime and Lovers Lane at night. After a date it would end up in The Grove until it approached curfew time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2018)

We would go to a local park and watch the submarine races !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2018)

Be extra careful at the submarine races!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh,  Those  beautiful  submarines !   Loved  them.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2018)

ANYPLACE   I could con  her  into it !


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2018)

Near the airport was always a great spot.

The "haunted bridge" was a very popular parking spot. It was an old railroad bridge that was supposed to have a body buried in the concrete and a ghost that showed up on dark nights.  It was a real spooky place and a good place to cuddle.

There was a place called Dandy Trail that was scenic, but the local homeowners had hired a security guard to go around and scare the parkers off.  It worked.  Really well.  I know my virtue was definitely protected one night by the guy in a uniform who came by and pounded on the top of the car.


----------



## IKE (Aug 27, 2018)

I never did stuff like that, I remained completely innocent and pure as the driven snow till my wedding night.

*Quit laughing !....I ain't lyin' !* * *


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2018)

Now I think of how dangerous it would be at those isolated places with all the scum bag predators hanging around.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2018)

Cooks woods. Way out in no  mans land.


----------



## dkay (Aug 27, 2018)

Never did neck in my hometown. It was small, eyes everywhere and mouths who couldn't wait to call up your parents and rat you out. In fact, I really didn't go out that much.  Now when I graduated and left home...well, those are stories for another day.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2018)

We used to go parking at the beach or at the park up in the woods.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 28, 2018)

I'll never tell ......it's a secret. :shussh::kiss:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 28, 2018)

Actually, I didn't do this either. Really, truthfully. None of my farm friends did this. To us, it was a "city thing" that farm kids didn't do.

However, I still remember the After Party my high school class had after our graduation. We all met at one of our Cheer Leaders homes. Don't know where her parents had gone after graduation, but not home. Anyway, the parking area at the house was fairly big and some of us guys were told that the Class President, and his girlfriend would be one of the first there. So, most of us guys got to the house at the same time, knew the color/model of the Class President's car, and parked our cars in a half circle facing it. During the party, the President and his girlfriend excused themselves and left. All the guys knew where they were going...…..to his car to "neck". We all waited a few minutes, then, very, very quietly sneaked out to our cars, very quietly opened the drivers door, got in and turned our headlights on to the Presidents car. Both, the President and his girlfriend were shocked and all us guys could do was laugh our butts off. To this day, we all remember this.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2018)

Drive-in movies!!


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2018)

If the girl had no problem with it, my first choice was Mt. Rose Cemetery. The cemetery is flat at the bottom, which is street side, but it ran uphill from there and at the top no one could see the car, no way, no how. And besides, no one goes to the cemetery at 10:00 pm.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 9, 2018)

Belle  Isle;  In the middle  of the Detroit  River.  Very  picturesque,  IF  you happen to look  out the window.


----------



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

We had an area down near the river in Norman called the 'sand pits'.  

Now this is about our home towns but, when I was a single Combat Controller stationed at Lockbourne, AFB in Ohio in the early 70's, I'd take my young ladies to a corn field off the end of the runway on base.  Runways, at least back then, had a series of strobe lights mounted high off the ground to flash, sequentially, to guide aircraft to the runway in bad weather.  Being an Air Traffic Controller as well as CCT, I knew the controllers in the tower.  I'd park and, when the time was right, I'd reach over into the front of my car that was facing the tower, flash my headlights, and they'd turn on the strobes.  Talk about great special affects?


----------



## peppermint (Sep 24, 2018)

We went to Englewood Cliffs, in New Jersey....We viewed the Hudson River....:love_heart:


----------

